# 48" Berco ATV Snowblower



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

I just bought this blower mount on an 05 Kodiak. I tried it out and my drive is soft and the guide wheels seen to dig in and the ATV gets stuck. Is it setup wrong? Any advise would be appreciated?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

this is how I run my ATV blower with the 4 link setup I can then use some ratchet straps to transfer some of the weight of the blower to the front of the ATV.










is your blower sinking in soft ground or in soft snow?

for snow I think on there new blowers they have mini ski wheels which is they have a ski around the wheel so that in deep snow the ski will float the wheel on top of the snow instead of the wheel sinking in.


----------



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm not sure what the 4 link setup is? I have attached a picture of my unit. The wheels are digging in to packed slushy snow, also dig is when moving from place to place. The winch seems to tilt the blower but the weight is still on the wheels.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

dctaz37;1721268 said:


> I'm not sure what the 4 link setup is? I have attached a picture of my unit. The wheels are digging in to packed slushy snow, also dig is when moving from place to place. The winch seems to tilt the blower but the weight is still on the wheels.


for the 4 link I was talking about there are 4 bars that run from the front of my quad to the mount on the blower. I have Orange ratchet straps that run from my front bumper down to the blower wheel bar. I tighten the ratchet straps up and this adds weight to the front of My ATV and removes it from the blower wheels. the majority of the blower weight is still the small blower wheels but I have moved some of it to the front atv tires.
if the blower wheels become bogged down I can tighten more on my ratchet straps and shift the blower weight from the blower wheels to the Front ATV wheels that are bigger and under power from the ATV.

I also have weight on the rear rack and 3 point system with rear blade which adds more weight to the quad to help with traction.

I also have some Moose Rubber Bumper spring helpers on the front of this ATV to help with front end sag.

hope this helps you out.

is there any way you can run a ratchet strap down from your front bumper to the blower wheel bar and tighten It up in the same manner that I have to move some weight from the blower wheel bar to the front of your quad?

sublime out


----------



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

Okay I did a little more digging and found that there is very little clearance if any between the support that attached to the ball and the bottom of the atv. Should there be clearance? If yes then how much? I also raised the blower legs because the blade was right on the ground. I tried the ratchet strap but there is no give because the support is basically on the bottom of the atv. I also noticed the guy has 20 psi in the tires, I think iot should be 3.5.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you add another set of the dolly wheels to help carry the weight?

I know on mine the orginal under ATV mount hung down low and I would high center myself trying to jump a curb. I had the blower on a Honda Rancher at the time also.

Hence my desgin and setup on the Honda Foreman in my pic now.

good luck.

It is a nice looking setup.


----------



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

What do you think about a lift kit? There are 2" spacers that are fairly economical? What about supporting the weight and removing the guide wheels ?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

the lift would help some.

then you can due the ratchet strap trick and add some of the blower weight to the ATV

though you can't totally support the blower from the ATV that is way to much for the front of your ATV.
for short amount of time you can due it but not for extend.

I have had my blower raised up and all on the Foreman and the front end is bottomed out.
I had thoughts on rigging mine to be able to raise up to clear the top half of plow berms and high drifts..

If I get time I'm gonna search for the ski wheel kits and post up for ya.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

here's a link to a snowblower that has the ski/wheel combo I was talking about I don't know if something like this will help you out or not.

http://atvsnowblowers.com/


----------



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dctaz37 (Jan 13, 2014)

The unit is working very well. I adjusted a few things ATV tire pressure, height for the rear mount bolt location, winch chain length, control bracket, blade height on blower and used ratchet strap to put some load on ATV from blower and off front guide wheels.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

glad this is working better for you.


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

How much does it cost ?


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

Does it work with a 250 cc 2wd utility atv?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

marylandplow82;1790620 said:


> Does it work with a 250 cc 2wd utility atv?


I would say under optimal conditions it might be okay on a flat hard surface area.

traction/steering will be a huge problem.

I had my blower on a Honda 350 rancher 4x4 for 2 years and I had to be very careful not getting the blower down hill and having to try and back the ATV uphill and pull the blower with me. This was on the old mounting system with no weight transferred to the ATV for traction steering.

also on a side hill and if you slide the ATV into the snow how are you gonna get yourself out of that? 2WD will put you into a lot of hard to get out of places in a hurry and now you have a lot of weight out in front the quad that is doing nothing to help you get out.

if your doing this with the intention of only running 1 or 2 winters on the 2wd Quad and then upgrading to a 4x4 okay.

what area are you blowing and how deep is your snowfall's?

I'd sell my Blower for $1,000.00 you can find used from $1,000.00 to $2,500.00 in my area. New they are much more.

good luck.

What type of 2wd ATV? There's a huge difference in ATV Types
what area are you using the blower for?
how you getting out when your stuck?

I have my main Plowing quad that is another Honda 450 Foreman with a winch and if I get the first one stuck I can use the 2nd to rescue the one that I have hung up.
other wise you can be doing a lot of shoveling.

sublime out.


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

*I have 2 atv's*

An 01 Yamaha Bear Tracker and an 03 4x4 Kawasaki Prairie 650. I found out quickly the Yamaha is all but useless plowing in the snow(it came with it). My plan was to transfer the plow to the 4wd Kawasaki and maybe put the blower on the smaller one. I have chains for it and I can add weight to the back to offset the blower weight upfront. What I should probably do is sell it but it's reliable and I use it in the fall to hunt with and retrieve deer and I got it for free when I bought my house.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would go with that plan. Put the Plow on the Bigger ATV you'll be able to push more with it. 

Put a Blower on the smaller ATV add Rear Weight and Chains to get the most traction you can. Then if You get the ATV Blower stuck you have the bigger machine to pull it out. If you had the Blower on the Kawi and get that stuck your small atv wont have the grunt/traction to get it out.

What type of drive way are you doing?

size and surface?

if you don't like how your bear tracker holds up to the blower you can alway's look for a bigger atv to trade up.

or take the time and put the blower on the Kawi for a snow removal session and you'll be able to compare what you can and get due on the bigger machine to the smaller one.

I know with the blower on the 450 foreman I wasn't afraid to drive through 12" snow in order to get into the position I wanted. With the blower on the 350 rancher you stayed in the cleared area's and didn't wander out and about in the unplowed area's.


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

Right now I strictly do residential 1 and 2 car driveways whose garages face the street so there is no need for an ATV plow unless I'm doing some larger homes that are in the area. I am considering doing the neighborhood where I work in and the other one across the street if I can get them. They have miles of hiking and biking trails. The last 4 years have been feast or famine. In 2010 we got 2 epic blizzards but mostly we get anywhere from 2 in to 12 in per event and probably only 5 to 10 of those. Since I already have walk behinds and 2 atv's maybe I would get a tractor and trailer to haul it all' I'm not sure yet. The way it's being done now is a couple trucks full of guys with walk behind blowers and shovels.


----------



## marylandplow82 (Feb 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention that these trails are all either pavement or concrete hard surfaces with very few if any hills with very few obstructions but you can't use a truck plow to do them.


----------

